# meet gizmo - british cream shorthair



## britishblueshorthair (Feb 11, 2010)

This is gizmo my british cream shorthair. he is 3 months old

He is charlies half brother who is nearly 1 year old . currently not friends but hopefully they will soon get on.

You can see more of Gizmo and Charlie at *BritishBlueShorthair.com* :lol:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

oh my word, what a beautiful baby. i want him.
michelle xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What a beautiful little chap.:001_wub:


----------



## britishblueshorthair (Feb 11, 2010)

we love him to bits :thumbup:

took me ages to talk the other half round to getting another be she gave in, in the end :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

you wouldnt have had to ask me twice,
michelle xx


----------



## lizaloo152 (Aug 21, 2010)

omg! That kitty is far too cute for words! Just stunning.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he's a little stunner :001_wub:


----------



## David & Emily (Sep 1, 2010)

Ohh how cute is Gizmo!!!!!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Very cute i like creams...where did you get him from?


----------



## jomac (Sep 5, 2010)

what a beautiful baby kitty :thumbup:


----------



## Amy-Daz (Sep 10, 2010)

Omg he is so lush!!!!!


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Just toooo cute he is gorgeous

Angie x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What a little Beauty!! 
I have British and they are so addictive!!!
Just got my 3rd last sunday a blue tortie :thumbup:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Awe how lucky are you!!


----------



## britishblueshorthair (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks all for your nice comments. we had a couple of issues at first with the older british blue, but they are so best friends now.

Watch this video on my site it will defo make you go orrrrrrrrr :lol:

Video - *Kitty cat love 2 males british shorthair | British Blue Shorthair Cats | The Most Adorable Kitten and Cat*


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

He is absolutely beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh.
michelle xx


----------

